# October Pier and Surf



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I was wondering if you guys would be kind enough to give me some varied opinions on how good the fishing should be both pier and surf in October in Myrtle Beach. What species are normally present? Thanks much!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Any takers? I was there last October and not impressed. Gonna try the Gulp baits this year. 3" squid and shrimp on a river rig thrown deep and back into suds if nothing there on 10 footer. Gonna drag a bucktail jig with 4" swimming mullet through the surf on 8 footer. Hope the surf conditions co-operate the week I am there. Hopefully tight lines all the way! May also take a trip to Springmaid.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Oct and Nov are my favorite months for surf and inlet


----------



## 1KiltedMac (Sep 26, 2009)

Surf should be full of mullet in October. With a cast net you can get all the bait you need, free. Spottail, black drum, whiting, and blues on Carolina rig. I'll be at N. Litchfield the first two weeks in Oct. Last year my son got a 36" bull red in the surf on cut mullet. Have never gone to the jetties yet. Need to take the long hike one of these days.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

1KiltedMac said:


> Surf should be full of mullet in October. With a cast net you can get all the bait you need, free. Spottail, black drum, whiting, and blues on Carolina rig. I'll be at N. Litchfield the first two weeks in Oct. Last year my son got a 36" bull red in the surf on cut mullet. Have never gone to the jetties yet. Need to take the long hike one of these days.


What about hook size and size of mullet strips? Make any difference?


----------



## 1KiltedMac (Sep 26, 2009)

2/0 or 3/0 circle or kahle. Finger mullet 4-5 inches or steaks of larger mullet for redfish work for me.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> I was wondering if you guys would be kind enough to give me some varied opinions on how good the fishing should be both pier and surf in October in Myrtle Beach.


Great. Best of the year.



> What species are normally present?


Blues, whiting, spottails, speckled trout, weakfish, sharks, black drum, spot, spanish mackerel, king mackerel.
Of course all of this can be ruined if the weather sucks and the water very rough.
I saw about 30 overslot spottails caught last Ocotober off Springmaid and netted half of them. I only caught big one at 36 inches, the biggest I heard of was 50 inches. I caught a bunch of flounder, weakfish and blues that month.

You want to use mullet. Live, chunked, strips. Fresh shrimp, live sand fleas and fishbites of various flavors will catch fish as well. I've never seen much of anything caught on dead sticked gulp products off the pier... it needs to be worked as a lure.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Great. Best of the year.
> Blues, whiting, spottails, speckled trout, weakfish, sharks, black drum, spot, spanish mackerel, king mackerel.
> Of course all of this can be ruined if the weather sucks and the water very rough.
> I saw about 30 overslot spottails caught last Ocotober off Springmaid and netted half of them. I only caught big one at 36 inches, the biggest I heard of was 50 inches. I caught a bunch of flounder, weakfish and blues that month.
> You want to use mullet. Live, chunked, strips. Fresh shrimp, live sand fleas and fishbites of various flavors will catch fish as well. I've never seen much of anything caught on dead sticked gulp products off the pier... it needs to be worked as a lure.


Your comments are very much appreciated, RJ. Lot of info there! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Next logical question . . . Which Pier in the area is generally the most productive in October ?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

No pier suggestions ?

My wife and I will be in Myrtle Beach in mid-October, for our wedding anniversary.

Thanks !


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think it really matters all that much. I like spring maid but have only fished it and garden city.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> No pier suggestions ?
> 
> My wife and I will be in Myrtle Beach in mid-October, for our wedding anniversary.
> 
> Thanks !


Whatever is closer.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Whatever is closer.


OK . . . Since the Wife will be out there too, which has the best "atmosphere" and has a higher "comfort level" for her ?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Garden city pier has bands on both ends of the pier at night but not sure if they do it during fall. Springmaid is a nicer pier for fishing in my opinion. Its a lot wider and lower. It has a bar n grill and you can walk onto the beach right from the pier. Can't comment on any other piers.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

My suggestion would be Springmaid. Nice atmosphere and good all around place to fish. You can also ask for Keith in the tackle shop. He will help you out if you need anything. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Elgreco & abass105,

Thanks for the Tips . . . Springmaid it is, then !

I looked up both Springmaid and the Garden City piers online. 

The Garden City pier looks like more of a "Tourist Spot" and is only 668ft long, while Springmaid is 1060 ft and seems to be "fishier" . . .

What species should be running there in mid-October ?

Thanks !


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

we measured garden city pier from the back door to the end. most piers include the building in their total


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

ez2cdave said:


> Elgreco & abass105,
> 
> Thanks for the Tips . . . Springmaid it is, then !
> 
> ...


October is probably the best month to fish in salt water along the Carolina coasts. Just about everything is active in October. Normally the weather is pretty comfortable as well. Good luck.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

i have had my best months in Nov. Last year the week before Thanksgiving I got 20 fish on a Thursday in 2 hours. The following Friday i got 35 in 2-1/2 hours. Beady was my witness. i was pullint them in every cast & several Double headers!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, we'll be going to Springmaid Pier on Oct. 17-18 and I'll post a report, when we get back.


----------



## scbmwrider (Oct 5, 2012)

Going to Pawleys Oct 7 - 12. Hope to have some fun fishing the surf and probably the creek. Any tips?


----------

